# Subtitles in Videodatei einfügen...



## Mr.Mista (22. Oktober 2002)

Hi Leude

Ich hab da so nen Film (auf japanisch) und hab mir dazu passende subtitles runtergeladen.

Des eine is ne .srt-Datei
des andere ne einfache .txt-Datei
(in beiden stehen auch noch die "von-bis"-Daten)

Was mach ich mit denen

Kann ich die jeweilige datei zusammen mit dem Video gleichzeitig öffnen? Wenn ja, mit welchem proggy und wie..

Oder muss ich des mit nem video-editing-tool einfügen?
Kennt ihr da eins?

Thx im voraus

Mr.Mista


----------



## Mr.Mista (24. Oktober 2002)

*Ich seh schon...*

...Anscheinend weiss es keiner von euch.

Habs jetzt nach stundenlangem Suchen im Netz rausgefunden...
Es geht ganz gut mit VobSub (bzw. TextSub) als Plugin für VirtualDub.

Um die verschiedenen Subtitle-Formate in andere zu verwandeln benutze ich SuDix...

Ich schreib das hier hin falls sich noch jemand gefragt hat wie des geht...

MfG

Mr.Mista


----------



## goela (24. Oktober 2002)

Huiiiii den Thread habe ich gelesen und wollte auch mal suchen!!!
Aber selbst ist dem Mann!!!

Wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn Du noch den Link des PlugIns nennen könntest!


----------



## Kaethe (29. Oktober 2002)

Da is der Link:  http://vobsub.edensrising.com/vobsub.php

Ich mach das besser mit dem "neuen" Titelgenerator von Premiere 6.5
Naja, bin irgendwie entäuscht von dem Programm. Nicht viel neues fuer soviel Geld.


----------



## goela (30. Oktober 2002)

Also erst gar nicht bestellen?????


----------



## Kaethe (30. Oktober 2002)

Das ist jedem selber überlassen ob er das kauft, aber ich finds einfach nur Abzocke! Die paar Änderungen hätte Adobe auch in einen kostenlosen patch machen können.


----------



## Gi.Joe (30. Oktober 2002)

Mhh, verstehe, was hat sich noch geändert, sowohl poitiv als auch negativ, deiner meinung anch ?! *fragestundeanfang*


----------



## Kaethe (30. Oktober 2002)

Ok, ein MPEG-2 Encoder ist dazugekommen. *wow* (dazu gibs auch tmpeg) geht sogar viel schneller

Eine Echtzeitvorschau wurde integriert. (wenn man die Enter Taste drückt spielt er alles ab) Ok,dass is ja wirklich mal net sclecht.

Ein neuer Titelgenerator. *irre* (der alte hats auch getan)
Und wohl einige Bugs wurden entfernt. Und das ganze für 200€ als Update!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. Oktober 2002)

Ja und die RT-Vorschau wird wieder nur mit Hammerrechnern in aktzeptabler Qualität gehen.

MPG2 brauche ich nicht direkt aus Premiere (wobei sicher nicht schlecht weil der Umweg über unkomprimiert fehlt)

Titelgenerator habe ich noch nie benutzt.


----------



## Gi.Joe (31. Oktober 2002)

Mhh, verstehe.

-Titel verwende ich e' lieber Photoshop.
-MPEG hab ich, wie gesagt, wenig bis garnix am Hut
-EchtzeitVorschau ? Hört sich gut an, nur bei meinem 500Mhz "Renner"  bringt das nich soviel  


Ich zitiere jetzt mal aus der c't die VideoschnittProramme ab 600-700€ getestet hat:



> Auch die Echtzeitvorschau, mit der sich Adobe seit neustem brüstet, ist nicht besonders intelligent gelöst. Anstatt einen Effekt oder ein Compositing sofort darzustellen, wird zunächst eine Vorschaudatei generiert. In der Zeit, die Premiere für diese Vorversion braucht, hat manches Konkurenzprodukt schon sein end rendering fertig.



Im _Fazit_ :



> Stattdessen können wir für den ambitionierten Heimanwender eigentlich nur Premiere 6.5 guten Gewissens empfehlen, da Adobe trotz professioneller Schnittfunktionen eine bedienbare Benutzerfürung bewahrt; Szenenerkennung hin, Voice Over her.



Ich kann mit meiner Digicam die Tabbelle oder einzelne Texte (von Edition DV z.B.) abfotofieren und hierreinstellen, wenn ihr das wollt!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (31. Oktober 2002)

Ich hab's mir auch durchgelesen.

Premiere ist halt deFakto Standard in der semiprofessionellen Klasse. Das meinste darunter finde ich persönlich Mist und alles darüber kostet unmengen Geld.


----------



## Gi.Joe (31. Oktober 2002)

Nur wegen dme Thema die c't gekauft, oder abbo ?

Klar (wegen dem standart) nur gibt das mit der "Echtzeitvorschau" schon etwas zu denken!

naja, das alles daruinter Mist ist, denke ich nicht, ich z.B. finde Pinnacle Edition DV 4.5 sehr interessant kam übrigens auch in vielen Zeitschriften sehr gut davon!

Aber ahst schon Recht, Premiere hat sich einfach durchgesetzt, man baruch nur mal in die ganzen VideoFilmerZeitschriften ringucken, überall Premiere.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (31. Oktober 2002)

C'T habe ich im ABO, ist ja leider die einzige deutsche allgemeine Computerzeitschrift, die noch was taugt. Alle Anderen rutschen auf das Level von der ComputerBild ab.


----------



## goela (31. Oktober 2002)

Da muss ich ja auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben - als alter Ulead MediaStudio Anwender!

MediaStudio kostet wirklich nicht viel und ist für das einfache Schneiden, simple Übergänge wirklich sehr gut! Es ist intuitiv in der Bedienung!!! Nur weil es günstiger ist, heisst es noch lange nicht es ist Mist!! Ich spreche aus Erfahrung!!! Kenne ja die Unterschiede zwischen Premiere und Mediastudio!!! (Also nicht persönlich nehmen Bubi, wenn ich Deine Aussage kritisiere - aber wir verstehen uns ja)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (31. Oktober 2002)

No Problem alter Kumpel, habe ja selber MediaStudio noch nie benutzt


----------



## goela (31. Oktober 2002)

Ich wusste, auf Dich ist verlass!!!!


----------



## Kaethe (31. Oktober 2002)

Ich hab früher selber mit Mediastudio geschnitten. Fand es auch ziemlich gut, aber mehr als schneiden und vorgefertigte Überlendungen und Effekte is nunmal nicht drin. Ist für mich selber ein Einsteigerprogramm. Wer mehr möchte muss sich halt Premiere oder anspruchsvollere Programme holen. Aber für den Einstieg ist es schon ganz gut.


----------

